# My Silly Little 'Poo



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I come home today to find this








Sorry the picture is crooked and poor quality. It is Scarlett's food dish with her blanket stuffed into her bowl. She decided that she didn't want to eat her food so she stuffed her blanket into the bowl so that I wouldn't know lol

Here are a few more silly pictures

Her snuggling with a little boy at my moms daycare









Curling her hair









Snuggling her toy pig









Trying to play with her duck but being too tired









Snuggling up for a nap









Sitting real pretty with a paper dot on her nose









This does not look comfortable at all but she did it all by herself









All wrapped up in the duvet


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw lovely pics, especially love the one with the boy on the floor :hug: She's a lovely rich colour.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett is just toooo cute! Gorgeous pics! x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

She is so very lovely. What a beautiful 'poo 

Toffin
x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Great pictures!!! Really enjoyed them!! Beautiful color and personality


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

How big is she?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lying with their legs stretched out behind them really seems to be a poo thing, Lola does it all the time too but I can't remember any of my other dogs lying like that! Obviously cockapoos are very flexible!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ps. Gorgeous photos, I LOVE her colour!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, great photos, she is beautiful.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

She's lovley, love her colour and her curls


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Drea - to answer your question, she weighs about 15 pounds. I'm not sure how long or tall she is now though, sorry


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely, great pictures.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos... She has such a lovely thick coat and LOVE her colour... Beautiful


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww she's lovely, love her colour too x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks  I'm quite taken with her lol


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Gorgeous pics - it is so funny how they lay with their legs flat out - Kipper did that and I thought it was just a pup thing, but I met someone with a cockapoo who said theirs still did it age 4, and it seems to be a cockapoo thing!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fab, what lovely photos. Scarlett looks like a really fun dog with lots of personality.  
Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What is it about dogs that they love to hang their necks over hard edging? They all do it....and fall asleep. Beautiful pictures by the way.


----------

